# Çështja kombëtare > Gjuha shqipe >  Fjala - komb -

## Eni

nga e ka origjinen e saj?

Eshte fjale shqipe?

----------


## Pellazgu

_[U fshi nga une sepse permbante ofendime ndaj Eni/ASD]_

----------


## illiriani

fjala - komb, vie nga illirishtja e lashte - kom(e), koma (kambe-kembe), pra kembe-kemba, ku si kuptim i nje bashkimi (uniteti), ne illirishten ishte dhe eshte edhe sot shprehja shqipe - shkova kom(e), erdha kom(e); do te thote duke ecur kembe, udhetar qe udheton kembe... Kjo fjale e hershme - ko^m(e, e pazeshme), me o-hundore - formoi fjalen e parme indo-europiane - com (commune, community, comande, comfor, comunikim, comunism, komitet-commitee, comunikacion-cominication... dhe te gjitha fjalet e togfjaleshat i.e. me kete fjale te parme fillese. te mesme apo mbarese te tyre...  Keshtuqe, pikerisht kjo fjale anatomike - ko^m(e) - formoi edhe vet fjalen shqipe - komb (nation), ku mbaresa forcuese fonetike - b, fuqizon fonetikisht emertimin per ajken e popullit - kombin, komb - ashtu sikurse edhe per fjalet tjera te shqipes: shkom(b)-shkamb-shkemb, pllom(b)e-pllomba-pllamba-pellemba; bom(b), bomba, dhom-dhamb-dhemb-dhembi, ku prej kesaj fjale edhe u formua fjala - dhimje(dhimbje), dhembje-dhembja... dhompir=pin me dhemb(dhom) - vampir...

  Nga fjala - ko^m(e)*h:~ (o-hundore illirishte, qe edhe sot flitet ne shqipen e folur gegenishte), rrodhi fjala - ko^m(b)=komb, kombi, kombet... si kuptim i bashkimit, nje uniteti te nje populli dhe te nje uniteti shteteror e njerezor...

....sa per ilustrim...e si studim me i thelle, mund ta gjeni ne themen - Ethymologjia e emrit - germania

----------


## illiriani

post skript: shenimet per fjalen - komb, nga illiriani, jane studime te albanologut, Prof. Nezir Myrta, nga libri - ILLIRISTIKA, ku disa pjese studimesh mund t'i lexoni ne: www.arbitalia.net - INTERVENTI CULTURALI... 

FLMD

----------


## Shën Albani

Emri Këmbë, sipas studjuesve tane, Cabej etj. vjen nga latinishtja GAMBUS, gamba ne italisht dhe jambe ne fr. e cila ne shiqe ka dhene emertimin kamë, (gege) dhe kembe ( toske.

Nezir Myrta paraqitet ne internet si nje faktor i madh dhe albanolog, ne fushen shkencore shqiptare, kete njeri nuk e njeh askush. Ky zotri do te bente mire sikur ato shkrime t´i botonte si liber dhe keshtu tu jipet mundesia studjuesve per tu marre me punen e tij. Publiki vetem ne internet deshmon drojen nga puna qe ka bere ai vet. Prezentimi i ketyre perjashtimeve te medha ku shqipja na del si ndikuese ne fjalefromimin e latinishtes, greqishtes dhe gjermanikishtes, nuk jane tema per ne, por per studjues te ketyre fushave. E pikerisht kete Nezir Myrta nuk e ben.
Dikund ndoshta edhe mund te kete te drejte, por dikund duket qesharak, psh. topinimin Oher, e shpjegon me pasthirmen Oh! RRI! se eshte vend i kendshem. Per ta pranuar kete si te vertete, duhet sjellur analogji, ku emertimet krijohen edhe me pasthirrma.

Menyra se si ai vepron mua me duket e gabuar. Cdo fjale qe ka afri fonetike me shqipen ky  e nxjerr si shqipe, per t´i pranuar keto si te verteta duhet te kemi libra shqip te kohes se lashte...

----------


## illiriani

shen alban, ti duhet te mesosh shume, e te mesosh do te thote duhet te analizosh shume te gjitha shkrimet studime linguistike, e nese vetem pakez ke haber ne kete fushe, nuk do te flitshe ne ate menyre aq naive, por kjoshihet se ti nuk ere aspak ne asnje fushe (sa te kam verejte ne shkrimet tuaja qe fute hundet edhe atje ku nuk del ne forume tjera e thema qe aspak nuk i njeh).
  Ti mendon se gjithcka buron nga latinishtja e greqishtja, sikurse disa naive ketu e gjithkund, e kjo nuk eshte e vertete! E verteta shihet pikerisht ne shqipen e vjeter, nese eshte gjuhe amtare jotja...I gjithe obskurantizmi, terri i politikes se shkuar ishte edhe pjelle edhe e shkences shqiptare, ku te gjithe u ndikuan vetem cka thane tjeret per neve e per shqipen, cka shkruan edhe nese i kane njohur vetem disa fjale shqipe nga vizitat e tyre neper trojet shqiptare...ti beson ne obskurantizmin tend dhe nuk sheh me larg se tej hunde! Te gjitha faktet shkencore e historike ekzistojne edhe sot ne shqipen e folur dhe ne thesaret e saj burimore, si rrenjet e verteta te illirishtes se lashte PIE...po ti nuk e kupton as cka do te thote kjo fjale. Ethymologjia e fjales - komb
as fjala kemab, nuk vjen nga latinishtja, sepse kur greqishtja e lashte ishte vetem nje dialekt i illirishtes, kjo latinishte eshte shume e vone...e as kete ti shen albanum, nuk e din aspak! Studimet e albanologut a illirologut Prof. Nezir Myrta, jane publikuar jovetem ne internet, por ne shume revista letrare e shkencore boterore, bile edhe ne gjuhe te huaja...e as kete ti nuk e din vetem shpurdhe pluhur ne akull. Poashtu, per fjalen Oher, Ohri, eshte nje e vertete si fakt i nxierrur pikerisht nga vendasit shqiptar te Ohrit...ti as kete fakt nuk e din. E mbi te gjitha sa con pluhur kot, na siell ndonje kunderfakt te mirepritur, per te gjitha ato studime te reja albanistike e paraalbanistike dhe eja e folna dicka me te mencur ketu e gjithkund ne forumet elektronike... Por sa kuptohesh ti je vetem siperfaqesor, me ndikime te errta jasht kohes moderne...ti ende jeton me dredhat e spekullimet e diktatures, e cila solli edhe diktaturen shkencore, arsimore e anti-fetare...as kete ti nuk e din as nuk ke per te dijtur kurre, as qe je i vlershem per shqiptaret e historikun e tyre, kur merr fryme per gabzherr te huaj... shqiptaret si ti shen albanum, nuk i duhen progresit shqiptar!

Meso nga populli yt, e lexo shume!

----------


## Shën Albani

Keshilla yte eshte te mesoje linguistiken ( i kam pasur disa provime brenda dhe jasht shteti,jo si teme kryesore) keshilla ime ndaj teje eshte meso rregullat e miresjelljes. Myrta nuk ka gje te botuar ne gjuhe te huaja, nese e ka finansuar vet, po! Dhe une nuk mund t´i besoje shpjegimeve perrallore, por u duhet nje mbeshtetje shkencore dhe parapergaditje e tille!

Kam replikuar edhe me te. Sipas shkrimeve te tija nuk del se eshte albanolog, por eshte nje profesor i shkollave te mesme. Kjo nuk domethene se nuk ka te drejte te mirret me kete fushe, por kjo domethene se ai nuk ka pergaditje te duhur profesionale per kete teme! Kete e deshmojne shkrimet e tija! Ai cdo fjale qe ka ngjashmeri foentike me shqipen e ben shqipe! Keshtu do te na dale edhe Afer-ika Afrika, mali, Mali shtet ne Afrike etj. Azia A (sht ) zi, etj. Gjermani -Germë, Hollande -i holle dhe landë, Norvegji- Nora me gji etj.etj.

Une nuk e konsideroj ceshtje patriotike te nxirren spekulime te medha, por te verteta, qofshin edhe ato te vogela. Sa di une ne shkencen shqiptare kete Profesor askush nuk e merr seriozisht! Nese gaboj nuk ke nevoje te alarmohesh, por ke durim dhe sill fakte!

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

Shen Albani, nuk ke replikuar me te por je duke replikuar me te... 

Dmth Koha e tashme. 

Iliriani eshte Nezir Myrta...

ASD

----------


## illiriani

kyfare shen albani vertet, qenka shume prrallor, me keto fakte: shpif fjale qe authori as qe i ka spjeguar ne ate menyre dhe me kete kalon edhe ne hipokrizi - holland holle lande, norvegji - nora me gji, azi - asht zi...p[o ku ka me te zi se ti o shen alban, qe mohon studimet e gjuhjes amtare (nese shqipja eshte amtare jotja, ku i dihet). Te huajt nuk kane nevoje te nderhyjne nese ti je ne ate piedestal hulumtimesh serioze, por ti jovetem qe nuk je serioz, por je nje qesharak, qe don te cmendesh, kur te prek ne tru e verteta. 

   Studimet ne fjale jane te botuara te thashe edhe me pare, po ti shihet cfare lexuesi je, sa e ven ne dyshim edhe qenien tende si shqiptar! 

   Nje pjese e atyre studimeve jane te botuara ne revista shkencore e publicistike, si Globi ne Shkup ka botuar ne seri per dy vjet rresht dhe ate reviste e udheheq redaktori, qe udheheq gjithe botuesit ne ish-irjm... po ti
as qe ia vlen te bisedohet per keto ceshtje...poashtu ne gjermanishte, italishte edhe anglisht jane botuar shume studime te tilla nga authori ne fjale.

  shen albani prrallor, po dukesh si shen-djalli prrallor, e ti kryej detyra te te huajve, se qeshen me ty si me gjene e gjalle!

----------


## Shën Albani

Ah zotri i nderuar,

ato fjale qe i kam numruar une, i kam numruar sepse kane ngjashmeri fonetike me shqipen, dhe ti per etimologjine e fjaleve ke ndjekur kete rruge. Ti po thua se i ke botuar, mirepo nuk cek vende, ti po thua se edhe ne gazete shqiptare jane botuar, por nuk permedn se cfare reagime ka pasur, apo ndodhta nuk ka pasur fare, dmth. jane injoruar, sa i perket internetit ika lexuar qysh ne fillim dhe me jane dukur pompoze dhe shume here pa baze. 

Nese shkrimet tua jane vertete si pohon ti, dmth. me vlere per gjuhesine shqiptare, atehere te lutem me permend disa vlersime te linguisteve shqiprare!!! NE kemi edhe disa linguiste ne Prsihtine e Tirane!

Por te lutem ke durim, mos u deshpro, se njerzit per tu bindur kerkojne fakte e jo pohime!!!

Diell flm. per informaten, une pasna replikuar me kete edhe nje here me pare ku vertete ka perdore nje gjuhe teper banale, dhe e pata injoruar, madje e pata burgosur ne liste.... do te perpiqem ta gjeje ate shkrim, se tani nuk me kujtohet as tema.....tani vlera e atij shkrimi ehste me e madhe.....

----------


## Mina

Kam pershtypjen se komb vjen nga nyje, keshtu interpretohet ne dialektet e jugut. Dhe mendoj se eshte sinjifikativ.

----------


## illiriani

shen alban, edhe me ty u be mjafte, se nuk ke ti krye per ato pune! Me njeriun qe nuk kupton, eshte si nje here si njeqind here
'i qind cekica 'i maje thumbi'... pyeti ata tuajt, e delni me kunderfakte, per te gjitha ato ethymologji qe jane shkruar!

Po e lame me kaq!

_/Lus anetarin qe te frenohet nga fyerjet drejtuar Shen Albanit/ASD_

----------


## illiriani

urdheroni e pyetni te gjithe linguistet e botes, nga vjen fjala - komb (shqipe), apo fjala e parme indo-europiane - com...

le te jep kushdo nje kunderfakt!

----------


## Eni

Flmd shkruesit per sqarimin e origjines se fjales komb.

Une kam degjuar nje variant se rrjedh nga arabishtja, por nuk e di arsyen pse?

Pra a mund te me sqaroje dikush se ku bazohen ata qe thone se fjala - komb - rrjedh nga arabishtja?

----------


## Shën Albani

Ilirianit, Nezir Myrtes:

Une t´i bera keto pyetje ti me paske ofenduar; po i riperseris.

1.Ku jane botuar shkrimet e tua dhe si kane reagura linguistet e Tiranes dhe Prishtines ?
2. Ne cilet gjuhe te huaj jane perkthyer shkrimet e tua dhe kush i ka vlersuar?

3. Pse nervozohesh dhe pse ofendon`? 

Si mund te jete nje njeri linguist kur mirret me ofendime ???

I nderuar NEzir Myrta,
 une i kam lexuar shume shkrime tua, mirepo atyre shkrimeve u mungon pikesepari parapergaditja shkencore per tu marre me nje pune te tille. NE shkrimet tua madje mungon terminologjia qe perdoret kur behen shpjegime te tilla. Shkrimet e tua lene pershtypjen e vrapimit, nxitjes te tipit: morfologjiko-sintaksore, sematiko-linguistiko etj....Ti e konsideron vetem me te madh se Cabejn, por shrimet e tua jane fundekrye supozime, disa edhe qesharake!!! Nje lingusiti sic mendon se je, cka i duhet pseudonimi ??? Ti e konsideron veten shkencetar, nuk ke nevoje te fshihesh!!!!

Ti e quan shqipen e vjeter pa baze SKIPE, ti bazohesh ketu ne toponimin Scodrae , sk=shk   - e cila ka dhene ne shqipen Shkodra, keshtu eshte edhe me Shkumbimin, Sharri,  emertimin shka, shkie, shkavell, prej emrit skllav, etj. Fjala SKIPE nuk mund te jete me e vjeter se 600 vjet dhe me ate qe ti thua vetem sa ben spekulime, supozime. Emri SKIPE nuk dmth. shqipe dhe nga kjo nuk rrjedh emri shqiptar! Emri shqiptar eshte teper i ri dhe bazohet ne shqiponje, bije te shqipes, respektivisht shqiptar...


Nezir, une kurre nuk ofendoj njerzit nese mua nuk me besojne, une kudo shpreh mendimin tim, jo per te perbuzur dikend, por per t´i mos krijuar dikujt iluzione te gabueshme. Ty po te pelqejne iluzionet, sepse ti e din shume mire se asnje gjuhetare shqiptar nuk te merr seriozisht. Kur nuk me beson dikush, e konsideroj krejtesisht normale, dikush i beson perrallave, dikush fakteve...une e them mendimin tim, dhe kjo me mjafton.....

Ne vend se te irritohesh duhet te kesh durim dhe te shpjegosh, nese mendon se ke fakte, por mos mendo se ne duhet te japim komplimente nga friga, se perndryshe na shan, edhe ate jo me fjale te buta, por teper te renda, fjale qe zakonisht linguistet nuk i posedojne ne fjalorin e tyre, qofte edhe ne gjuhen SKIPE!!!!

NEse pretendon te jesh shkencetar, nuk te falet gabimi te deshmosh eduakte me te vogel se e abetares!!!!

Ti me reagimet tua te ashpra ndaj atyre qe nuk pajtohen, po kerkon me ngulme Laudatio!!! Sic shihet njerzit drojne t´i shprehin mendimet e tyre, por thjesht te lavderojne, sepse e dijne se perndryshe i shan!!!

----------


## pelin

Eni

ka mundesi qe Mina te kete te drejte:

   komb = nyje ( lidhur komb = lidhur nyje)

Meqenese fjala Komb ne kuptimin 'nation' duhet te jete e re,ka marre kete kuptim atehere kur u krijuan kombet,atehere mundet te rrjedhe prej komb=nyje ne kuptimin 'lidhur fort,lidhur midis tyre'
  Problemi eshte se nga vjen komb=nyje gjithashtu...

mbaj mend qe e kam pare dikur ,ndofta ne "Studime filologjike" por per fat te keq nuk me kujtohet.Dikush nga Shqiperia mund te te ndihmoje.

 Meqe eshte rasti a ke ndonje ide per etimologjine e "aulona"?
 S'di pse kam pershtypjen se eshte nje relativ i "uje".

flm

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

Shen Albani & Iliriani

Ju kisha lutur qe mundesisht t'i linit debatet mes njeri-tjetrit e te koncentroheshit ne teme. Mos t'i hyjme inateve te kota se asgje nuk fitojme nga to. 

Me shume humbas nga vlera ky diskutim aq i rendesishem... 

Shpresoj per mirekuptim. 

ASD

----------


## Diabolis

komb përdoret:
për një nyje a lidhje litari (e lidh komb)
dhe për atë gungën që kanë meshkujt në qafë (mu zu komb)

sido që të jetë fjala duhet të jetë përdorur kur fiset e shpërndara filluan të grumbulloheshin, pra të bënin një lidhje

----------


## Toro

DD dhe Mina kane te drejte.
Fjala komb perdoret per nje nyje, lidhje litari. Por mori kuptimin e KOMB ( nation) kur fiset e ndryshme qe perbenin iliret-pellazget-shqiptaret gjeten gjera te perbashketa me njeri tjetrin dhe u bene nje komb ( lidhje , nyje) ku ata i dallonte nga fise te tjera qe kishin karakteristika te ndryshme nga ata.

----------


## Toro

Shen Albani,
Te vetmet fakte qe mund te paraqesi zoti Myrta aka Iliriani jane fyerjet personale ndaj bashkebiseduesve ne forum sidomos kur keta i kerkojne fakte shkencore per te vertetuar "perrallat" ( me falni teorirat e tij). 
Kisha shume kohe pa vizituar kete forum, pasi replikimet e Ilirianit ndaj postimeve te mia ishin mbushur me fyerje dhe ofendime nga me te rendat. Nga c 'po shoh Iliriani paska gjetur te tjere "viktima" per te shprehur dufin e paaftesise se tij profesionale per te mbeshtetur ato qe thote.
Me respekt Toro

----------

